# Piscine communale



## Tatiemimi (10 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, n'ayant qu'un seul enfant en accueil, pensez-vous que je puisse proposer une sortie hebdomadaire à la piscine municipale ?


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Septembre 2022)

Je ne vois pas pourquoi non si les parents sont OK vous n'en avez qu'un donc plus facile pour le surveiller ... à voir les collègues !


----------



## Chouchou301 (11 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Avec les autorisations (sorties, transport en voiture éventuellement...) des PE, aucun soucis.
Il m'arrive d'aller à la piscine quand je n'ai qu'un seul enfant en accueil, ma puér n'a rien trouvé à redire, au contraire elle a trouvé ça bien.
En hiver, à la piscine couverte de la grande ville à côté, en été à la piscine en plein air de ma commune.
Cet été avec la canicule dans le sud j'y allais vers 16h30, après la sieste et le goûter (la pataugeoire est en grande partie à l'ombre).


----------



## Griselda (11 Septembre 2022)

Cet été je l'ai fais plusieurs fois avec mon Loulou que j'avais tout seul le mercredi.
Bien sur avec accord des PE qui me portais ce que j'avais besoin pour lui.
Dans ma piscine (ou j'ai un abonnement car je vais nager aussi), c'est gratuit pour les moins de 3 ans mais sinon l'entrée aurait été à payer par les PE bien sur.
Je ne l'ai pas proposé comme une sortie systématique toute les semaines mais seulement à mon inspiration en avertissant la veille.
C'est un très chouette moment passé avec lui mais il ne faut pas perdre de vue que la sécurité doit être assurée ++.
Avec un seul enfant c'est OK. Un adulte par enfant.


----------

